# Share experience with your SSD model using TRIM on UFS



## k.jacker (Sep 12, 2017)

For a long time now SSDs and TRIM have been around, but there are still quirky SSDs around and I found myself often wondering, if that little expensive piece of flash would work. Sadly, you would rarely know before you buy and try.

Even though the lack of TRIM enabled, does not affect every SSD's performance with the same intensity, it's good to have it working. I have had different models over the years, starting with one of the first ever SSDs which supported TRIM, the Intel X-25MG2 80GB. Equiped with SLC flash, performance didn't really suffer when trim wasn't enabled and I have to admit that I didn't care to enable it, because this the little guy allways delivered it's 240MB/s read and about 100MB/s write, TRIM or not.
Nowadays we have MLC and TLC flash on most SSDs that, with risen erase time on such cells, makes trim a must, I think.

Main reason for me to start this thread is a mSATA SSD in my laptop, where the filesystem gets ruined immediately, when TRIM is enabled, and another SATA SDD with a 'quirks=0x2<NCQ_TRIM_BROKEN>' where TRIM works like a charm.
Ok, enough of that useless talk, what it's about here is to share your experience with TRIM on UFS.

I'd like to start with the three SSDs I own and I'm asking you guys to keep the same simple formatting as I do, for easy readability of this thread. And please don't quote or ask questions here.

OK: SATA 2,5"; Crucial x100 512GB - 'quirks=0x2<NCQ_TRIM_BROKEN>' but TRIM works

OK: SATA 2,5"; SanDisk Extreme PRO 480GB - Trim works

BROKEN: mSATA; Samsung SM841 256GB - works without TRIM, enabling TRIM ruins filesystem


----------



## uzsolt (Sep 12, 2017)

KINGSTON SV300S37A60G 505ABBF1, 64GB, works well (since March 2014).


----------



## Minbari (Sep 12, 2017)

Crucial M500 - 240GB which was buyed with a Dell Latitude E6430 (now running Arch GNU/Linux on Crucial MX 100-256GB) but I moved him on my Thinkpad T430.
LE: 
	
	



```
sudo camcontrol identify ada0
.....
Feature                      Support  Enabled   Value           Vendor
..........
Data Set Management (DSM/TRIM) yes    yes
```


----------



## k.jacker (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank you, nice start.

Please name the connector type at first.
That will make it easy to browse for someone looking for e.g. a working SATA, mSATA or M.2 device.


----------

